# Chile: Lawmakers plan to introduce a bill to legalize



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Chile: Medical cannabis
Two Chilean lawmakers plan to introduce a bill to legalize 
medical cannabis after recent high profile arrests of a wealthy 
grandmother and a retired economist for growing the drug for 
medical purposes sparked national debate. Laura Soto of the 
Party for Democracy which is part of the ruling centre-left 
Concertacion coalition and her party colleague Antonio Leal 
said they would introduce their bill in the coming days. The 
proposal would make cannabis available through pharmacies 
and eliminate penalties for people who grow cannabis for 
personal medicinal use. One of the arrested subjects is Maria 
Luisa Velasco, the ex-wife of a former senator. (Source: Reuters 
of 28 March 2005)


----------

